
How to land a Boeing 737 if the pilots are unconscious - willricketts
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=89&v=UqcXstB7UJ0
======
lumberjack
If you fly on the Airbus equivalent, the A320, you don't even need to touch
the joystick. It will land itself.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbllOgq9yXs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbllOgq9yXs)

Also according to my flight simulator experience, the landing gear on these
aircraft is very forgiving. But that might not be the case in real life.

